# Hüter der Erinnerung - The Giver: Neuer deutscher Trailer zum Sci-Fi-Thriller mit Jeff Bridges



## Matthias Dammes (10. Juli 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Hüter der Erinnerung - The Giver: Neuer deutscher Trailer zum Sci-Fi-Thriller mit Jeff Bridges* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Hüter der Erinnerung - The Giver: Neuer deutscher Trailer zum Sci-Fi-Thriller mit Jeff Bridges


----------



## Van83 (10. Juli 2014)

Wie heißt nun der Film ? The Giver ?.. oder ist es eine deutsche Filmproduktion die sich "Hüter der Erinnerungen" nennt. The Spaceshuttle - Fluzeug des Weltalls; The Law - Mann des Gesetzes; The Peanut Butter - Butter der Erdnüsse.. einfach nur bescheuert.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (10. Juli 2014)

Tja, diese Frage musst du an die deutschen Verleiher richten.
Die sind ja leider berühmt dafür bescheuerte deutsche Namen zu wählen.


----------



## Van83 (10. Juli 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Tja, diese Frage musst du an die deutschen Verleiher richten.
> Die sind ja leider berühmt dafür bescheuerte deutsche Namen zu wählen.



Ich vermute, die wollen den Filmtitel hierzulande um dutzend spannender machen "Oh, das hört sich interessant an". Aber ich bin einfach der Meinung, dass wenn jemand John heißt, ihn auch John nennt und nicht Johannes.
Btw: Der Film ist jetzt nicht so der bringer.. einzelne Passagen erinnern zu sehr aus anderen Filmen. Hätte ich aber ein Kind, würde ich es mit ihm ankucken.


----------



## Enisra (10. Juli 2014)

Van83 schrieb:


> Ich vermute, die wollen den Filmtitel hierzulande um dutzend spannender machen "



ich glaube ja eher das irgendjemand Weltfremdes der kein Englisch Spricht diese Titel macht und auch gerne mal Englische Titel durch einen anderen Englischen austauscht, irgendwelche zusatztitel dazupackt die keiner benutzt oder die dämlich übersetzt, wie bei Star Trek 4, wo man nicht mehr nach Hause sondern in die inzwischen 30 Jahre zurückliegende Gegenwart fliegt


----------



## Van83 (10. Juli 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich glaube ja eher das irgendjemand Weltfremdes der kein Englisch Spricht diese Titel macht und auch gerne mal Englische Titel durch einen anderen Englischen austauscht, irgendwelche zusatztitel dazupackt die keiner benutzt oder die dämlich übersetzt, wie bei Star Trek 4, wo man nicht mehr nach Hause sondern in die inzwischen 30 Jahre zurückliegende Gegenwart fliegt



Ja, das hat einfach Bild Zeitung RTL2 Niveau


----------



## ThomasThomasons (11. Juli 2014)

Nah, englisch ist im Moment einfach Cool und Edgy. Daher kommt das ich meine wenn es FF gibt mit dem Namen - Night Wanderer, Shadowr of der Korstalle, dann zweifelt man an nichts mehr :,D (das war nur ein Beispiel, möge der Badfic gott uns davor bewahren)


----------

